# Dendrochilum filiforme



## KateL (Jul 17, 2020)

Always blooms this time of year.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 18, 2020)

That's a cultural award waiting to happen LOL.


----------



## KateL (Jul 18, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> That's a cultural award waiting to happen LOL.


Thanks, Dr. Les. I think it may have gotten one from the Honolulu Orchid Society last year or the year before, but I did not look it up, so I did not want to mention. I don’t think it was AOS, although AOS judges the Ewa Orchid Society Show alternate years (normally our July show here). The hardest part is cutting off all of the old flower stalks after they are spent. Lol.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 18, 2020)

and the second hardest part........carrying it to the show!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 18, 2020)

Amazing! I wouldn't want to be the one counting the # of flowers for the award. 


Susan


----------



## KateL (Jul 19, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> and the second hardest part........carrying it to the show!


True that!


----------



## KateL (Jul 19, 2020)

luvsorchids said:


> Amazing! I wouldn't want to be the one counting the # of flowers for the award.
> 
> 
> Susan


Ha, ha, ha. At least as the plant owner I don’t have to do it. I’m pretty sure they count the flowers on an inflorescence or two, and then count, say, a quarter of the sphere, and then extrapolate from there. One cool thing about this plant is that the inflorescences are well distributed all around. 
I can say that I sort of counted the inflorescences as I cut them off one time and there was somewhere between 500 and 600 inflorescenses as I recall.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes, I have seen them do that, but it is still a fair amount of work.


Susan


----------



## naoki (Jul 20, 2020)

Nicely grown!


----------



## KateL (Jul 20, 2020)

Just checked - this plant, Ddc. filiforme ‘Pacific Heights’, was awarded a 93 point CCE by AOS last year (award #20193461).


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 20, 2020)

KateL said:


> Always blooms this time of year.View attachment 21330
> View attachment 21331


Wowwwwww


----------



## Guldal (Jul 21, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> That's a cultural award waiting to happen LOL.



Hear, hear! Amazing!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2020)

Beautiful, congrats!


----------

